
OpenPDF 1.2.1 released - roschdal
https://github.com/LibrePDF/OpenPDF/releases/tag/openpdf-1.2.1
======
roschdal
OpenPDF 1.2.1 has been released! DSS is now able to produce PAdES Baseline
Profiles B/T/LT/LTA with OpenPDF.

